# avec quoi peut-on lire les fichier .avi ?



## billboc (2 Janvier 2001)

Salut,

j'ai essayé QT4.1, Real player (le freeware) et WMP sans succès avec certains fichier .avi. ce mode de compression étant tres present sur le net je suis bien embété...

je vais quand même pas acheter un Pc pour lire des .avi !!!

ps: non, non je déconne . mais ma question par contre est sérieuse !
merci d'avance


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (2 Janvier 2001)

Pour lire les fichiers .AVI, il te suffit de récupérer le DivX player;-)
http://users.pandora.be/divx/macdivx1b9.sit.hqx 

si apres avoir dl tes fichiers .avi, ils apparaissent avec une icone quicktime, il faut editer leurs attributs avec Resedit, et modifier le Type et les Creator en : VfW et DivX (gaffe aux majuscules;-).
Apres le plus simple c'est de regler Internet Config.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## billboc (3 Janvier 2001)

super ca marche !!

merci bien , n'empeche c'est quand même pas très pratique...

peut-être que QT 5 va resoudre le PB ??


----------



## LOLOS (6 Janvier 2001)

En tout cas la Preview 2 ne change rien au problême.


----------

